# Adult muscle bike and schwinn Scrambler



## modelcarjedi (Jul 18, 2017)

My son and I took two very beat up schwinns and created these. The black ones a 66 middleweight and the other is a 78 scrambler. I hope these fit in here.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 24, 2017)

They are in the right spot and now with the right owners! From scrap to heirlooms beautiful bikes and I love the way you did each of them up! Are those bars the real deal Custom Works? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 24, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> They are in the right spot and now with the right owners! From scrap to heirlooms beautiful bikes and I love the way you did each of them up! Are those bars the real deal Custom Works? View attachment 649489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you! I don't think they are real CW bars. They were on a 1985 diamondback viper I had. So I'm thinking they are knock offs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

